# JBL proflora m603



## mikeperkins (11 Nov 2010)

Hi,
I'm about to upgrade from a 601 set and wasn't sure whether just to get the night time valve or go the whole hog and get a 603. I can't find out from my local retailer or the JBL website exactly how the 603 works, specifically does it turn of co2 at night (it appears not to have a night valve?) and do I still have to manually take a KH test or does the sensor automatically adjust to my KH level.
If anyone has used the 603 I would appreciate any other feedback on it.
regards to all


----------



## johnny70 (11 Nov 2010)

The 603 uses a pH controller to switch the CO2 on and off.

The 603 uses a solenoid valve to swich off the CO2 on and off when attached to a timer.

Cheers,
Johnny.


----------



## mikeperkins (11 Nov 2010)

Thanks johnny
'The 603 uses a solenoid valve to swich off the CO2 on and off when attached to a timer.'
so the 603 does have a solenoid then?
regards


----------



## johnny70 (11 Nov 2010)

Sorry, typo, that should say 602      

Cheers,
Johnny.


----------



## mikeperkins (11 Nov 2010)

no probs. Thanks


----------



## Luketendo (11 Nov 2010)

602 is probably your best bet because 603 adds CO2 based on the pH level and it often under doses. Also it assumes that pH is only affected by CO2 concentration so if it's affected by other stuff (which it will be), like water changes, bogwood or rock and fish waste then it's totally inaccurate.


----------

